# Astral Rocks!!



## henrylightcap (May 11, 2012)

Had a two year old Green Jacket with a broken knife lash tab, I called the company and asked if it would hurt the jacket to "modify it". They offered to replace it, awesome! I didn't want to go without, so they sent me a brand new one (new style even) with a return label to send the old one back, even more awesome. This company has my business forever, and I will tell everyone I know and don't know. Customer service like this is almost a thing of the past. Thank you Astral! You've set a high standard with your quality of product and customer service!
Shannon


----------



## Raftnc (Jul 2, 2013)

*Agree*

I agree, they replaced a torn up pair of Brewers for me. Not a manufacture defect! I live in Asheville and am very proud of our local companies. Astral and Watershed are 2 of the best. Daniel


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Another reason my next vest will be a Green Jacket.


----------



## didee99 (Jun 23, 2010)

My husband was also really impressed with Astral's customer service when he recently contacted them regarding a warranty issue with a pair of Rasslers. They didn't have any in stock so offered him a free pair of Brewers and then the option of a pair of Rasslers at half price when they come back in stock. They also sent him a return shipping label for the defective pair of shoes.


----------



## thebog (May 25, 2013)

Shannon, glad the return went as well for you as it did for me!


----------



## BoozeJockey (Jul 25, 2014)

This kind of customer service is what swayed me toward a Greenjacket when I was contemplating other rescue vests. If anyone from Astral is reading this, keep up the good work.


----------

